# painting nearly finished



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

heres an update on my current project. Painting the NX
im taking my time with it, spent probabilly 40+hours working on getting a nice finish.

































Side moldings will be black, and some of the trim outside
rear lights will be painted, with round parts showing for the light to go through. will post pics when done
once thats finished, its tints, making a fiberglass spoiler, and then might attempt some custom side skirts. thats about all for the cosmetic....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looking good, its an unusual color but whatever creams your twinky. And how are you doing the painting by the way?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

painting the entire car yourself?

thats not bad...definitely need some pics when its completed


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i have an air compressor and spray guns, takes a bit of time, but its all a learning thing, will post more pics when done.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> i have an air compressor and spray guns, takes a bit of time, but its all a learning thing, will post more pics when done.


oh i thought for a bit that you were doing rattle can????? I guess that it jsut needs some clear and to be wet sanded?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man. add some clear to get that shine thing going


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

yea man, want it shining lots!
its actually got 2 coats on it alrady, but not thick ones. wanted the first few to have the sparkle stuff in it, then do about 4 or 5 more after that.
sanding takes a bit of time, and the wheather is kinda shit here at the moment (and its summer!!!)
total cost so far is about 50$
also painting a civic at the moment too, so that takes up more of my time.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> yea man, want it shining lots!
> its actually got 2 coats on it alrady, but not thick ones. wanted the first few to have the sparkle stuff in it, then do about 4 or 5 more after that.
> sanding takes a bit of time, and the wheather is kinda shit here at the moment (and its summer!!!)
> total cost so far is about 50$
> also painting a civic at the moment too, so that takes up more of my time.


What brand paint are you using? Did you use good primer that you mix up with reducers and thinners? Also Im thinking the sparkle stuff is metal flake. :thumbup: But anyways just take your time and make sure you do everything correctly and with patience so that it comes out good. hope to hear any updates.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

got a couple secrets up my arm, 
I did use primer, but primerd the car with the moldings on... then decided later on to take them off, and didnt primer them, thats why they look a bit darker, but the moldings are going back on, as well as the skirts.
yes the primer had thinner mixed in, as well as the paint. 1part paint, to 1.5 part thinner
im making a fiberglass spoiler to go inplace of the original one.
also decided that i will put some mesh up front between the fog lights

oh, and the "metal flake" its actually just really fine glitter, got a gold and a green, but because i did the clearcoat thin for now, while wet sanding, it takes the colour off the glitter, so theres silver in there now too!!


----------

